# Story of the Shark Thug (MxM, eventual romance)



## Phr0ggy_Phangs (Apr 12, 2018)

Io Asik, a name known by many of the locals around this city. Looked at like a walking corpse, scowled and scoffed at by suits and street hogs. Ask anyone, they may tell you something similar each time. A thug. A hustler. A bastard, with not a face even a mother can love. The beast of the streets.

However, few have tried to get past the thick wall built up by the young man. Perhaps, you can be successful in breaking them down?

Eventual NSFW allowed, to be discussed if to happen. PM me, if you're interested.

Can also be contacted via discord:
Scampy is Skimpy#0414

(Close up picture, done by the lovely and talented - Catastrophilia on DA: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 12, 2018)

Nice shark art!


----------



## Phr0ggy_Phangs (Apr 12, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Nice shark art!


Thanks, mate!


----------

